# Angelfish Gender? With pics!



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello! I have two angelfish that I'd like help in determining their gender. They appeared to be a pair, but I'm not sure. I only know that one is a female, beacause twice within the past few weeks I've discovered eggs on one of the plants. She got really aggressive toward the other angelfish and the rest of the fish in the tank as well. Now it's been a week or so since the eggs were laid/eaten and she seems to have calmed down and is swimming in a two-some with the other angel. Are they just new to parenting and haven't figured it out yet? Or do I have two females?

Angel #1 Male or Female?



Angel #2 Female (Eggs in background)


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The females have an ovipositor at this time. It can not be seen in the picture. But there are beautiful pictures


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You really do have to see the fish while they lay eggs to be certain.
But if the eggs survive(don't get eaten) and don't turn white(sign of not being fertalised),then you could assume they are a pair.My first two angels were both females,and until I saw them both lay eggs,I just couldn't tell.They ate the eggs every time.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

The one in the picture with the eggs is the only one who appears to be laying eggs... I've witnessed her lay eggs several times whereas the other one has never laid any to my knowledge. I know that females can get overly aggressive when they lay, so I didn't know if the male is bullied off. The first batch might have been removed from the tank too early and was not fertilized while the second time she was a bully again and the eggs were eaten... only a few had turned white. 

If they're not a pair do they tend to do swim together and stick by each other or would they go separate ways at all times?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My two females fooled me for a couple months until they both layed eggs within 1 day of each other.They did hang out together for quite some time, BUT eventually the one did kill the other(in my 180g!).


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

A little OT here.......I had a nice pair of Discus that were ******!! I'm pretty sure it happens with Angels as well. What you can do is provide with a piece of slate that they hopefully lay eggs on. When they do pull the slate and hatch the eggs yourself! Just a thought.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The first one kinda looks male to me. The female has a wider tubur hanging when laying eggs, males will have a smaller one. Looks to be there, just slightly. Question. Did you witness the laying? If so, did one pass over then the next? The female will lay the eggs and right after the male will follow behind fertilizing them.

Also the forehead slope is slightly different on them. I know males will have a bullier head, females for of a slope. Hard to see in some, easier with a more mature male. But again its really hard to tell without knowing when they breed and seeing the tubers.


----------

